# Barrel horse trainer :)



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Went out to feed the horses tonight and my barn kitten brought me a mouse! i mean litterally brought it too me and dropped it on my feet while i was scooping grain. I went to turn around say the kitten bent down to pet him and boom dead mouse all over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Ya so i am buying a new horse! But i have to decide between 2... The first is a 2 year old filly. She is a red roan, quarter horse. She is not papered on her sires side and but has streakin six on her dams. The other is a 5 year old gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

